# Feral Cats in Chester under threat



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

This is posted on behalf of a friend, so if you can help please contact her, not me. Thank you.


-------------------------------------------------



Hello,

I have a rather desperate situation with some feral cats.

There are between 5 and 15 which are under threat (in Chester). The lady who has been feeding them for the past few years (and considers them her own) is elderly with various health problems. She is very worried about the fate of these cats when she goes into hospital and feels that the best thing is for them to be put to sleep.

She has been looking for someone to do this for her, but (for now) nobody will oblige... thankfully. But she is offering money for people to do this. She does love them, and really means well, but can't face the worry of not knowing where they are or if they are safe, hence her decision to have them PTS.

If there is anyone who knows of a place anywhere where these could potentially go, PLEASE let me know. I can't find anywhere locally who will take them. I'm more than happy to trap them and transport them to anywhere.

Or, if there's anyone who has rehomed ferals successfully in the past, would you be willing to send any pictures which you may have. Half of the battle on this one is convincing this lady that ferals can be rehomed, and that this is preferable to having them all killed off. I'm certain I can convince her to let me take them, but will need a strong case (rather than just "i'm sure we'll find somewhere...")

She is a very old lady, and (despite her views) does love these cats, so I'd rather do this with her consent than just take them behind her back, as that would devastate her. But there are plenty of unscrupulous people out there who would be happy to kill for cash, so I want the cats away and safe before they find out.

If there's anyone who can help with info of successfully rehomed ferals or has suggestions of potential homes, please get in touch.

Anna (01244 375085)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I know of a lady who is after 2 feral farm cats but she is based in Essex so I think it would be difficult to work the travelling out on this one.

If not, try contacting the local CPL because they normally have someone who works with rehoming ferals

Hope this helps


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sure transport could be worked out .. though may well be rather stressful for the poor kitties.

I'll pass on your message to Anna and see what she says.

Nim


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I rehomed two ferels from CPL 4 years ago and they are doing fine have tamed both and they are wonderful cats, no need to pts , just take time to get them used to people thats all and these are not the first i have taken i had one for 16 years and she was a great cat , i have pics in the cat section , Lilly and daisy, you are welcome to use the pics if you wish, or i can send some. woops sorry i didnt see the dont contact me bit


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Jeanie,

Lol .. don't worry. I don't mind being contacted at all .. it's just easier if people who can help contact Anna directly themselves; though I didn't put her email address in, coz she'd probably get spam.

But yes, I'd love to see pics of them. And I'm very interested in how one goes about taming feral cats. Sounds scary to me lol. Scary claws, and scary teeth.

Thank you for your reply 

Nim


----------

